# ECLSTS Meet-Ups



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

If you're going to ECLSTS (3/24-3/25, York PA), and if you can be there on Thursday evening and / or Friday evening, there are gatherings you might want to be aware of. Both are organized by the "other forum" (Largescalecentral.com), but since there's so much cross-pollination between LSC & MLS don't worry about it. I've gradually discovered that they're just normal folks who like trains, just like us here.  

Thursday night (3/23) is a very informal gathering at the lounge-bar of the Wyndham Garden hotel in York. Eat, drink, chat, meet new train addicts, whatever. No program.

Friday night is the big bash: the "Drag 'n Brag." Same hotel, but in a conference room. Entry price tends to be a sixer of some adult beverage or other, but creativity is allowed. If you can drag in something RR-related to brag about, that's the main point. If not, it's a fun opportunity to meet others in the hobby, and some might live near you. 

See you there maybe. I'll be the shortish oldish growing chubbyish dude with the tan V&T hat on, wandering around with that dazed frown that says: "Can I get away with buying that?"

===>Cliffy

PS, I've heard rumors of other get-togethers, so feel free to post specifics here.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

I don't stay in York, but with a college buddy who lives in Fredericksburg (slightly north of Lebanon, PA). I plan to help set up the steam tracks on Thursday, and perhaps run a steamer or two, time permitting. I will be at the show on Friday and Saturday.

I have built a car for the show. It is sort of a "rolling pun," not great modeling or Middle Earth, but fun. I may leave it at the LSC table for a time on Friday or Saturday, since I can't make the Brag & Drag. (Am I the only person who thinks that title sounds like hot cars "burning up that quarter mile"??!)

Anyway, I hope to meet you. I'm a bit pudgier than my MLS avatar. But then I'm 71 now, so I guess it comes with the territory.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I live IN york, so i will be there. not sure what i'll be doing though. i'll be steaming there for sure though.


Cliff, looking forward to meeting you and others.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

See you there Cliff. I missed last year but I'll be there this time. Looking forwarding to seeing you again and comparing notes Thursday night.

Doc


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Those who might consider attending either of the events at the Wyndham Hotel should be aware that the Thursday afternoon/evening in "The Bar", DOES NOT mean that you have to drink alcoholic beverages, the same at the Drag & Brag....
The Bar offers you tea, coffee, water, soft drinks and a food menu.

The Drag & Brag is organized by Jan Golding and Ric. They rent the room which includes an ice box to chill any beverages you bring,Jan and Ric look for donations towards the cost. You bring what you want, as far as refreshments go; be it coffee, tea, water, bheer, or whine. If you are your group wants to donate a finger food tray to the party; the hotel can and will provide one for you, but the arrangement is up to you. No-one will be turned away, but common courtesy suggests that you should contribute what ever you can afford.
Fred Mills


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for those clarifications Fred. Wish you were coming!

And thanks guys, I'll see ya there!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

I wish I was able to attend also, Cliff. Some of the finest people I have had the privilege of meeting, in this hobby, will be at the D&B, and the Thursday afternoon/evening get-to-gethers. Also in "The Alcove", at the show.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Indeed Fred.

BTW, is there a Thursday afternoon get-together?


----------



## Locolad (Aug 17, 2014)

*Eclsts*

Hi Cliffy,

My wife and I are staying at the Wyndham both Thursday and Friday night. We are with the Washington Virginia Maryland Garden Railway Society that will have its yearly display at the show. We will mention the activities at the host hotel to our club members and look forward to meeting you.
Jack


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Sounds good Jack, see you there!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

will see you guys there. i'm less than a half hour away (i live in york) so i will see y'all there. Not sure where i will be at. i may be helping run at the SVGRS setup, and i will be running on the live steam track. i plan to buy some buildings and rail joiners (and some more narrow gauge stuff)

cliff, did you ever get the mountains painted on your under the deck train storage?


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Nate, good memory! No, not yet; maybe this summer, we'll see. 

See you at York.


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

Cliff; when I say "Afternoon/evening".....there are some of the guys from the Alcove/LSC, who do some set-up at the show, then go to the Wynham for a quick afternoon refreshment, in the bar. Some have a bit of a meal at the bar, or go out to the "Infamous" Diner, close-by. So; if you are there in the afternoon on Thursday; the "Early Arrivers" can be found there, both in the late afternoon, Thursday, and after dinner in the evening.
Fred Mills....who wishes he could be there.....!!


----------



## Fred Mills (Nov 24, 2008)

BTW......Anyone noticing that the web site for the ECLSTS has not been updated; it is because Harry passed away and took all the passwords or control along with him.

STAR HOBBIES IS RUNNING THE SHOW.....ALL IS WELL....THE SHOW IS GOING TO BE A GREAT SUCCESS.......COME ONE, COME ALL...THE SHOW IS COMING SOON....check your petrol levels, put on your walking shoes....cred it card in tour pocket....smile on your face......come out and meet your friends at "THE BIG SHOW" in York PA..........join in on the Drag & Brag....stop in at "The Alcove".....
Come and have fun........Be safe everyone.......Spring is almost here.....the SHOW IS ON....

Fred Mills


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Fr.Fred said:


> Cliff; when I say "Afternoon/evening".....there are some of the guys from the Alcove/LSC, who do some set-up at the show, then go to the Wynham for a quick afternoon refreshment, in the bar. Some have a bit of a meal at the bar, or go out to the "Infamous" Diner, close-by. So; if you are there in the afternoon on Thursday; the "Early Arrivers" can be found there, both in the late afternoon, Thursday, and after dinner in the evening.
> Fred Mills....who wishes he could be there.....!!


Thanks for sharing the insider scoop Fred, I'll try to get there early to the Alcove and help if I can; and if not, at least make a nuisance of myself. 

I'm sure you'll be greatly missed!

===>Cliffy


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"Am I the only person who thinks that the title _Brag & Drag_ sounds like hot cars "burning up that quarter mile"??!"

BUMP!

So far nobody has addressed my query. My inquiring (but dirty) mind wants to know others think about that title. Anybody willing to weigh in?

Have fun & hope to see you there,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

Dave Meashey said:


> "Am I the only person who thinks that the title _Brag & Drag_ sounds like hot cars "burning up that quarter mile"??!"
> 
> BUMP!
> 
> ...


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

David, at least it's not called "Brag _In_ Drag"


See ya there!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"David, at least it's not called "Brag In Drag""

Cliffy;

Well Corporeal Klinger was one of my favorite characters in M.A.S.H. But I know I could never do it! Those high-heeled shoes are killers! (Even if I would not get embarrassed!!) Don't think we have to worry about that too much with a bunch of train guys (We're Butch!). 

Interesting idea, though.

Best,
David Meashey

P.S. For the race version of "Drag," this would be my entry:










Believe me, the wee beastie can really scoot!!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

5 days to go!


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

i will be there saturday. not sure where i'll be at. Prob. spent an hour or 2 at the steam track


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

I will probably be leaving in the wee hours of Wednesday morning, so I will be offline after Tuesday evening. There are some family things I need to attend to, like putting flowers at the family plots and visiting my Dad's oldest brother and wife. Thursday I will head into York to help set up the steam tracks. I'm a bit red-faced, as I cannot seem to find my Split Jaw bolt driving tool. Guess I had better buy two at the show and make sure I store at least one of them where I can find it again next year!

I will be packing tomorrow, Today is filled with errands and tying up loose ends.

Looking forward to seeing everyone,
David Meashey


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

I may be there friday also.... just have to convince mom that i've been really good so i should take off friday for a "vacation"...


I made myself a shopping list

-rail joiners
-4 pieces of 8 ft diameter curves
-tie strips
-buildings (a station, water tower, and a few houses)
-couplers
-( 2 LGB LH R3 switches)* if i can get a good price
-3 or 4 cars
- Aster Big Boy 

sice i am soo close (i am in york) i may see if i can come thursday after school to help with SVGRS track setup and mikes track.


see you there!


nate


----------



## Tomahawk & Western RR (Sep 22, 2015)

see you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Cliffy;

Looks like I managed to miss you again. I was there Friday, but my college buddy and I moved about a lot. Saturday I stayed at the steam tracks much of the time. I did talk with Nate and with Jerry Bohlander (sp), but I never ran into you.

Maybe next time,
David Meashey


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Hey David, sorry for that, but yeah, we'll meet next year.


----------

